
Radar Radio – The $4m-in-debt shut down digital radio - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/cemetery/radar-radio
======
algaeontoast
Wow, I didn’t realize they went under.

It’ll be interesting to see if platforms like Boiler Room meet a similar fate.
Mostly because they’re no longer fringe enough to support their original
values (I stopped following them after a Call of Duty collaboration haha).

